# AuSable 9-13



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Will be at my cabins a few miles behind Foote from April 9th-13th steelheading. Black GMC Sierra 4x4 with topper. Anyone else going?


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Heading up this Friday the 6th and will be up there till the 15th. Got a place over on Cedar Lake.


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be a week end warrior on the 12-15th.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

The Sarge from TN. is comming up this weekend, we will be on the river. Plan for fishing in winter conditions.


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

bigmac said:


> Will be at my cabins a few miles behind Foote from April 9th-13th steelheading. Black GMC Sierra 4x4 with topper. Anyone else going?


Maybe...if I get an invitation.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and my buddy will be up to the foote dam on tuesday in a red s-10 with mossy oak camo on the back window and a brush guard on the front. Good Luck. I'll give a hello if i see ya.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Well it's not the Florida Keys but I haven't been to the cabins on Spring Break in a while, see ya on the river boys. Leaving in about :30 min


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

FYI, there is going to be a steelhead plant this weekend in the lower river. There will be a meeting weds. night with MDNR and USFG. Anyone interested in attending, pm or e-mail me for info.


----------

